# A Portugal Virgin this Feb



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi,

We are flying into Oporto in mid Feb and have hired a MH for 5 days. It's a test pre buying one to see if Gerry my wife can put up with me in confined space before we buy one.

Any suggestions as to what we can do in Portugal this time of year?

Thanks in advance Dick


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, this is on our list:

http://home.dbio.uevora.pt/~femi/porttow/evora.html

See this: http://www.portugal-live.net/UK/places.html

Bob.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

The University town of Coimbre is worth a look around and not too far away from there, the Bucaco National Park, This is not only famed for the battle in 1810 when Wellington defeated the French, but is a scenic area. Drive on to Lisbon where there is a good campsite Camping Lisboa a.k.a. the Parque Municipal de Campismo de Monsanto. Possible sites on route or on the way back are Fatima, a religous site, Nazare, a picturesque sea side resort which will be very quiet this time of year, Sintra, a world heritage site.Close by is the most westerly point in Europe, Cape Roca.

Don't forget the Port houses in Oporto itself.

Hope your lucky with the weather otherwise head south if you want a better chance of sunshine.

peedee


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*5 Days*

Hi Dick, how long have you been married? Surely SHMBO can put up with you for 5 days, unless you have some really bad habits 8O . Dawn and I have been away for 3 x 3month trips, and I feel it has brought us closer :wink: . There will be stressfull moments but when you look back these are the most memorable times.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

We only spend 5 or 6 weeks away at a time, been married 24 years and been togetter 27 years, and I drive her mad. :roll: Bob. :lol:



YES HE BLOODY DOES!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I think by 5 days you will only just be getting used to being in the motorhome, and adjusting to the way of life, pity really that you haven't got longer.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dick

You said, _"Any suggestions as to what we can do in Portugal this time of year? "_

Mooch!!  

Just go where and when you please, and stop where it takes your fancy. That's what motorhomes do best.

When you stop on a site or whatever they call an Aire in Portugal, you pull on the handbrake, open the gas tap . . . . . and that's it. You are set up and ready to put the kettle on.

Some planning will be advisable of course, and a loose itinerary will give you confidence, particularly since a lot of campsites will be closed at that time of year.

It's a lovely, unspoiled region though, so I suggest you ask a lot of questions on here before you go. No doubt several members have been there recently (we haven't) and will offer all the advice you need.

I think I'd hire a van in the UK for a couple of days before you go, just so you can get used to using one while you are surrounded by people who speak the same language - assuming you are not fluent in Portuguese that is!! Go to the nearest CC or CC&C site to your home and just practice living in it.

There's a surprising amount to learn, and none of it is difficult, but I would want to know how to do it before I got to Portugal.

Just my opinion of course. :roll:

Hope this helps a bit.


----------

